# Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort Orlando



## Knsierras (May 20, 2016)

Greetings,

The sales representative during our annual "owners update" at Bonnet Creek in Orlando, attempted to convince us to move our Bonnet Creek ownership (we own since 2002) to Wyndam Club Access. 

I have a general understanding about ARP, the lower maintenance fees and the assessments but I can't really comprehend why Wyndham wants us to move our points to the trust.  I can't help to believe that we own a piece of property that Wyndham really wants or need.    Yes, money is a factor...In order to transfer our ownership to Access, we have to purchase small package which will cost a lot of money. They make it look that it will be a huge benefit for us. 

It is my understanding  that Bonnet Creek is the only  deeded Wyndham resort located inside Disney World Fl.  

Should I consider moving my ownership from Wyndham Select to Access?  Is it worth it?

Thank you


----------



## raygo123 (May 20, 2016)

How often do you travel there?  Are you having a difficult time booking where you REALLY want to go?  Is the price below $130/1000?  Can you afford it forever?  Have you search other options?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knsierras (May 20, 2016)

We go to Disney every year and never have any problems finding a room. We pay more than 130/1000 pts.  One of the main reason we don't want to make the transfer is because we have to buy a separate package, usually at least $15k, in order for us to do so.  In addition to paying the $15k for the new package, we would have to pay additional maintenance fees because we will have more points.


----------



## raygo123 (May 20, 2016)

Knsierras said:


> We go to Disney every year and never have any problems finding a room. We pay more than 130/1000 pts.  One of the main reason we don't want to make the transfer is because we have to buy a separate package, usually at least $15k, in order for us to do so.  In addition to paying the $15k for the new package, we would have to pay additional maintenance fees because we will have more points.


That being the case, no, there is no reason to do it.  You are already a happy camper.  In my case we go to a different resort every time.  We originally bought resale for about 20 years.  It became more difficult to book where we want, and WHEN we wanted.  ARP is, for us an important benifit.  But most importantly we could afford the expense and long term, the maintenance fees.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knsierras (May 20, 2016)

Thank you Ray.


----------



## uscav8r (May 20, 2016)

Knsierras said:


> We go to Disney every year and never have any problems finding a room. We pay more than 130/1000 pts.  One of the main reason we don't want to make the transfer is because we have to buy a separate package, usually at least $15k, in order for us to do so.  In addition to paying the $15k for the new package, we would have to pay additional maintenance fees because we will have more points.




I don't follow this 130/1000 points cost. Your MF rate should be $5.92-5.94/1000 points. If that is purchase cost, that rate is about 12-15 times higher than resale prices.

How many points do you own at BC? Did you originally buy direct from Wyndham?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2016)

It's important you don't believe the hype at the sales' table.  The truth is, the salesman will get a lot more benefit than you will for this sale.  I don't care how nice the guy was, or how much he wanted to "help" you with a purchase to improve your situation.  He is scamming people every day and will have to answer to his lies at the end of his life.  

We just went to a Shell presentation as owners of Shell points already, which they know I got free.  They also know I am trying to dump them.  

Shell is now Wyndham-managed, and Wyndham salespeople are all the same.  I couldn't believe the idiocy of the Wyndham Club credit card sales' tactic, which is how they tried to sell us more points.  He said only people who are Shell Elite can get the credit card because it's so special.  Well, it's a Barclay's card, and I don't even like Barclay's.   

The sales guy must think everyone who sits across from him is stupid.  He said I would get 10X points by paying my MF's with a credit card.  I pay a lot of MF's.  I questioned him about it and wanted to see proof.  He kept insisting he had no paperwork to show me about the card, but I could take it to the bank.  I questioned him again and again, and he finally admitted I would only get 2X points.  So when he put 10X points on paper and did the math on our spending, he knew he was lying.  He KNEW it.   He said we would pay our Shell maintenance fees with the savings.  It was just a few hundred dollars and not the $3,800 as he said.  What a liar.  

How many people fall for that and just buy.  There was a young couple with kids there in the office, and I saw them signing paperwork.  I wanted to go over there and warn them, but I am not every person's conscience, so I didn't do it.  I think the salespeople would have called the police on me.  

The salesperson also wanted our SS#'s to check out credit as current Shell owners.  I told him I would never give it to him, not in a million years.  He was a crook, and it had already been established he was lying.  

Was that honest enough?  :rofl:


----------



## raygo123 (May 20, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's important you don't believe the hype at the sales' table.  The truth is, the salesman will get a lot more benefit than you will for this sale.  I don't care how nice the guy was, or how much he wanted to "help" you with a purchase to improve your situation.  He is scamming people every day and will have to answer to his lies at the end of his life.
> 
> We just went to a Shell presentation as owners of Shell points already, which they know I got free.  They also know I am trying to dump them.
> 
> ...


Wow Monday we got the same bs.  10X points what a joke!  Then, the one on one my problem was I called in too much.  I explained the first call, cancel and rebook, at which time she stood up and left the room.  I could hear her telling her boss I knew too much, at which point they walk back in.  

After telling them that I wanted to maintain my MF at 10% of my income, he actually Told me to get another job!  I said I'm retired jerk, at which time the interview was over

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimMIA (May 20, 2016)

Knsierras said:


> ...but I can't really comprehend why Wyndham wants us to move our points to the trust.





> Yes, money is a factor...In order to transfer our ownership to Access, *we have to purchase small package which will cost a lot of money*.


THAT's why!


----------



## buckor (May 21, 2016)

It sounds like you are happy with your BC points...if that is the case then there is no need for you to do anything else.

Remember, you have to do what is best for you. Any sales person is going to try to get you to do what is best for them.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob & Mary (May 21, 2016)

On Saturday, May 14th we had our "update" at Bonnet Creek. I found our representative, Sharon, to be friendly and upfront however her one closer was just confrontational, lied, and gave us bad info. When we wouldn't buy anything he called me closed minded and foolish. We asked him to leave us and resumed talking with Sharon who didn't apologize but was clearly uncomfortable so she asked the manager to come over and close us out. I shared my displeasure, got our gift card and departed. Lesson? Things never change...their goal is take as much money as possible from our pockets...


----------



## am1 (May 21, 2016)

Bob & Mary said:


> Lesson? Things never change...their goal is take as much money as possible from our pockets...



Then why go on the tour?  It just encourages them.


----------



## drbeetee (Jun 27, 2016)

*Bonnet Creek Offers*

Do you guys mind sharing what your incentive was for the Bonnet Creek owner updates? Bob, I think you said you received a gift card, was that your only choice? Thanks


----------



## buckor (Jun 27, 2016)

When we were there the end of May they offered us tickets or a gift card...we didn't get into the details because we already had our tickets and weren't interested in another gift card...

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## staceyeileen (Jun 28, 2016)

buckor said:


> When we were there the end of May they offered us tickets or a gift card...we didn't get into the details because we already had our tickets and weren't interested in another gift card...
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



tickets to which park?


----------



## buckor (Jun 28, 2016)

staceyeileen said:


> tickets to which park?


We told them we were going to Disney and asked us if we already had tickets...we explained that we did. They also had balloons and signs up for Sea World at the desk...so we didn't talk specifics but that was the conversation we had and the materials they had out.

Hope that helps!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Jun 28, 2016)

$175 AmEx card


----------



## OutSkiing (Jun 28, 2016)

We used to get $100 Amex cards along with tickets to some event but we've turned down so many offers they seemed to reduce us to $50 at the last update a couple weeks ago. Besides my wife seemed to want to go so didn't drive a hard bargain for the gift  Then they called and upped it to $75 if we changed to an earlier time.  Along with 3 tickets to Wonder World and something else we didn't use.

Once at Royal Vista Pompano I turned down the sales update 3 times and she finally threw in a day pass to one of their beach cabanas so I couldn't turn it down (along with the $100 gift card and stuff).  Cabana turned out to be a tiny two person hut .. I know some people love to hang out there but we didn't get much use of it.

BTW we have some National Harbor and CWA points we purchased direct a few years ago (so we have 'sucker' stamped on our forehead). So last October Seawatch sales tried to get us to sell back our National Harbor in exchange for more CWA (along with a new purchase).  They based that on the fact that we had called in twice asking about APR and didn't have the right CWA point level.  This month the same resort tried to get us to sell back our CWA and buy more National Harbor !  Their rational was that we never use our CWA APR anyway so why not reduce maintenance fees.

Bob


----------



## markb53 (Jun 29, 2016)

OutSkiing said:


> BTW we have some National Harbor and CWA points we purchased direct a few years ago (so we have 'sucker' stamped on our forehead). So last October Seawatch sales tried to get us to sell back our National Harbor in exchange for more CWA (along with a new purchase).  They based that on the fact that we had called in twice asking about APR and didn't have the right CWA point level.  This month the same resort tried to get us to sell back our CWA and buy more National Harbor !  Their rational was that we never use our CWA APR anyway so why not reduce maintenance fees.
> 
> Bob




Their job is to always find something wrong with your ownership. And the fix is always to buy more points. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 29, 2016)

markb53 said:


> Their job is to always find something wrong with your ownership. And the fix is always to buy more points.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



The closer at my last "update" got so flustered when I refused to accept their offer that he tried to make me buy more points... In order to reduce my overall holdings! 

So let me get this right: buy more points at a "cheaper" resort, pay the same total amount in MF and now include a loan payment, and have half my current points. Makes total sense.


----------



## markb53 (Jun 30, 2016)

uscav8r said:


> So let me get this right: buy more points at a "cheaper" resort, pay the same total amount in MF and now include a loan payment, and have half my current points. Makes total sense.




That's a good one. I haven't heard that one before. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drbeetee (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks very helpful!  If they have tickets to Universal Parks, I am there!


----------



## happyhopian (Jul 9, 2016)

$175 Amex in April plus In-laws went for $225 and they gave me a backpack for setting up the in-laws. We spent an hour each. My folks were nice but for the first half of the meeting they had the wrong member number down for me so they had to go spent 20 minutes reprinting all my history. They were ok, but I can be nice and say no all day long (married with kids can do that). The in-laws were another matter. 65 years old and the closer accused them of being serial time share sales attendees...he castigated them for wasting everyones time and called them professional hustlers. We all laughed, collected the money and went out to play. As long as the offer these early in the morning and pay me over $150 an hour I'm in but as of now I think I'm black listed. I was told by my booker to always tell them my wife isn't traveling with me which will always get me the shorter update without the high pressure sales because spouse isn't there. Interesting part is that the called the room a dozen times look for the misses...I could unplug the phone but everyone in the family gets a laugh every time the phone rings and we just say here they go again


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jul 9, 2016)

am1 said:


> Then why go on the tour?  It just encourages them.


Might be because the welcome desk person at the resort will insist that it won't be a sales presentation at all. 

We were at Beach Street Cottages last week. A woman named Dwan did parking pass issuance. When we assured her we would not be attending any meetings, she tried to tell us that, if we didn't go, we would never know what was being taken away from us. When pressed for some example of what was being taken away, she said well the Member Directory is not going to be printed anymore. She said we needed to attend so we could tell how we feel about these things. l just reiterated that we were not attending any meetings.  

You know it would have been a sales meeting. How many people will fall for the line that they have to attend to learn what they are going to lose? Nobody wants to have something they've paid for taken away.


----------



## YodaIAm (Jan 18, 2017)

am1 said:


> Then why go on the tour?  It just encourages them.



Every time I stay at any Wyndham resort, obviously as an owner, they call you multiple times during your stay. Usually around 7:30 or 8 am.   I started unplugging the phones the second I walk into our room.  When we didn't answer the phone someone actually knocked on our door at exactly 8:07 am.  It didn't go well for them.  I started booking our tour for the latest time available on our very last day and we just don't go.


----------



## YodaIAm (Jan 18, 2017)

Knsierras said:


> We go to Disney every year and never have any problems finding a room. We pay more than 130/1000 pts.  One of the main reason we don't want to make the transfer is because we have to buy a separate package, usually at least $15k, in order for us to do so.  In addition to paying the $15k for the new package, we would have to pay additional maintenance fees because we will have more points.



We bought originally at Bonnet Creek with Fairfield before Wyndham bought them out.  After Wyndham purchased Fairfield and changes started happening we WANTED more points but Wyndham ticked us off so much we bought with DVC.  We are VERY happy with them. (Currently anyway) We go to Disney at least 2 weeks a year so it made sense for us to do so.  Don't give up your deeded property. Yes they DO want that deed back in hand.  If you want additional points I would highly suggest checking out DVC.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 18, 2017)

Knsierras said:


> We go to Disney every year and never have any problems finding a room. We pay more than 130/1000 pts.  One of the main reason we don't want to make the transfer is because we have to buy a separate package, usually at least $15k, in order for us to do so.  In addition to paying the $15k for the new package, we would have to pay additional maintenance fees because we will have more points.




Can I ask what they offered for $15k?  I don't plan on buying anymore developer points, but I am always curious about what they are trying to sell them for.  I agree with the others that you should stick with what you have if you are happy with it.  If you want CWA points, or more Bonnet Creek points, stick with eBay.  You'll get a better deal.  The only benefit to a Wyndham loan is the tax write off.  Even then, how much of benefit it is, varies by individual.  Talk to an accountant or tax preparer before making that commitment.  Our tax preparer included that interest on our deductions.  It was only about $1k a year for a $15k loan.  Interest on a Wyndham loan ranges from 13-17% depending on credit worthiness and down payment.  The tax write off does not apply to the Wyndham rewards credit card.  It has to be the loan.


----------



## muzikman429 (Jan 18, 2017)

YodaIAm said:


> Every time I stay at any Wyndham resort, obviously as an owner





uscav8r said:


> I don't follow this 130/1000 points cost. Your MF rate should be $5.92-5.94/1000 points. If that is purchase cost, that rate is about 12-15 times higher than resale prices.
> 
> How many points do you own at BC? Did you originally buy direct from Wyndham?



I was hoping they replied to this question hopefully another Tugger possibly could......

Currently on eBay for resale is 224,000 annual points for Bonnet Creek. I have a huge family (8 total travelers) and wondering if those are enough points to accomadate my entire family? Also, with the points would I be able to book at another resort in the US/World if we wanted a change of scenery ever 2 or 3 years? I am attaching a copy of the eBay ad. You make have to copy and paste. All feedback is very welcome. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/224-000-Annua...3Ab27eca0f1590a60cc9787244ffbef50c%7Ciid%3A17


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 18, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> I was hoping they replied to this question hopefully another Tugger possibly could......
> 
> Currently on eBay for resale is 224,000 annual points for Bonnet Creek. I have a huge family (8 total travelers) and wondering if those are enough points to accomadate my entire family? Also, with the points would I be able to book at another resort in the US/World if we wanted a change of scenery ever 2 or 3 years? I am attaching a copy of the eBay ad. You make have to copy and paste. All feedback is very welcome.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/224-000-Annual-Wyndham-Points-Bonnet-Creek-All-Points-Available-2017-/222381028329?hash=item33c6f133e9:g:dYEAAOSwCGVX4XSZ&_trkparms=pageci%3A8c38e977-dd9e-11e6-8563-005056b68884%7Cparentrq%3Ab27eca0f1590a60cc9787244ffbef50c%7Ciid%3A17



If you can go in "Value" season, 224K points is plenty for a 3 bedroom.  It's almost enough for a 3 bedroom in high season (231K points required).  If you have to travel at peak times due to the school schedule, you would need 308K points to book a 3 bedroom for a week.  If you gor for less than a week, especially if you avoid weekends, 224K points should be plenty.

231K points is enough for a large unit in many Wyndham resorts.  In the newer resorts, however, those points would get you less far than they will at Bonnet Creek.  Also, "world travel" is certainly possible with those points, with the caveat that availability of resorts varies in RCI, and the longer ahead of time you put in an ongoing search, the more successful you will be.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 18, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> I was hoping they replied to this question hopefully another Tugger possibly could......
> 
> Currently on eBay for resale is 224,000 annual points for Bonnet Creek. I have a huge family (8 total travelers) and wondering if those are enough points to accomadate my entire family? Also, with the points would I be able to book at another resort in the US/World if we wanted a change of scenery ever 2 or 3 years? I am attaching a copy of the eBay ad. You make have to copy and paste. All feedback is very welcome.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/224-000-Annual-Wyndham-Points-Bonnet-Creek-All-Points-Available-2017-/222381028329?hash=item33c6f133e9:g:dYEAAOSwCGVX4XSZ&_trkparms=pageci%3A8c38e977-dd9e-11e6-8563-005056b68884%7Cparentrq%3Ab27eca0f1590a60cc9787244ffbef50c%7Ciid%3A17



Welcome to TUG.  Check out http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/ and you will see all the resorts and it will tell you the points for each location.  You can see the size of the units and also the seasons that take less points.

Good luck


----------



## Richelle (Jan 18, 2017)

remember, you can credit pool some or all of your points if you are short.

3bedroom deluxe full week

234k High season
308k prime season (most of summer)
175k during value season.

Use the link nicemann provided to see the point values and check in calendars.  When you know when you want to go, look at the check in calendar to find out what week that is.  The date of check in is what is important.  If you check in on a date that is prime season, but check out on a date that is high season, you are paying the prime rate. Once you figure out what week your check in date falls in, go to the resort in the directory to see what the points is for that week.


----------



## muzikman429 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> If you can go in "Value" season, 224K points is plenty for a 3 bedroom.  It's almost enough for a 3 bedroom in high season (231K points required).  If you have to travel at peak times due to the school schedule, you would need 308K points to book a 3 bedroom for a week.  If you gor for less than a week, especially if you avoid weekends, 224K points should be plenty.
> 
> 231K points is enough for a large unit in many Wyndham resorts.  In the newer resorts, however, those points would get you less far than they will at Bonnet Creek.  Also, "world travel" is certainly possible with those points, with the caveat that availability of resorts varies in RCI, and the longer ahead of time you put in an ongoing search, the more successful you will be.


That sounds assuring. Thanks for the quick response. Since I am tied to the school schedule and tied for the next 14/15yrs how would I go about getting an additional 84,000 points? Would I have to have Bonnet Creek pints or would points at any Wyndham resort work? Are the points for a deeded unit or are they Access points?


----------



## muzikman429 (Jan 18, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Welcome to TUG.  Check out http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/ and you will see all the resorts and it will tell you the points for each location.  You can see the size of the units and also the seasons that take less points.
> 
> Good luck


Going to look now


----------



## muzikman429 (Jan 18, 2017)

Richelle said:


> remember, you can credit pool some or all of your points if you are short.
> 
> 3bedroom deluxe full week
> 
> ...


Looking now thanks so much.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 18, 2017)

Take a look at the 2017 maintenance fees thread.


----------



## enutts (Jan 18, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> That sounds assuring. Thanks for the quick response. Since I am tied to the school schedule and tied for the next 14/15yrs how would I go about getting an additional 84,000 points? Would I have to have Bonnet Creek pints or would points at any Wyndham resort work? Are the points for a deeded unit or are they Access points?



Any points will work. The main difference would be if you get more Bonnet Creek points you could use all the points for APR at Bonnet Creek, booking at 13 months


----------



## muzikman429 (Jan 18, 2017)

Okay so far for the time of year I'm looking to book for my kids is when they go on Spring vacation which is usually the 3rd week in April with everyone else in the country I believe. So looking at the guide it falls during value week which would be awesome. Can anyone provide me with the 2016/2017/2018 nxtbook?


----------



## Richelle (Jan 18, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> Okay so far for the time of year I'm looking to book for my kids is when they go on Spring vacation which is usually the 3rd week in April with everyone else in the country I believe. So looking at the guide it falls during value week which would be awesome. Can anyone provide me with the 2016/2017/2018 nxtbook?



They don't have one at this point and I'm not sure when they will. I've been keeping an eye out for it. The link nicemann provided is the same directory on Wyndham's website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jan 18, 2017)

I attached the latest check in calendar that is on Wyndham's website.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 18, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> Okay so far for the time of year I'm looking to book for my kids is when they go on Spring vacation which is usually the 3rd week in April with everyone else in the country I believe. So looking at the guide it falls during value week which would be awesome. Can anyone provide me with the 2016/2017/2018 nxtbook?



Do you mean the third week of March? Most schools have their Spring Breaks in March. If your district has theirs the third week in April that should be much easier to get.


----------



## muzikman429 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Do you mean the third week of March? Most schools have their Spring Breaks in March. If your district has theirs the third week in April that should be much easier to get.


Definitely 3rd week in April. I live in CT so we have a Winter break in Feb and a Spring break in April. That makes things a lot easier to plan and possibly gives me the chance to utilize it this year as well.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 18, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> Definitely 3rd week in April. I live in CT so we have a Winter break in Feb and a Spring break in April. That makes things a lot easier to plan and possibly gives me the chance to utilize it this year as well.



Since your Spring Break is the third week of April that should be much easier to get. I don't think it is as important to own at Bonnet Creek in that case. There are a lot of other resorts that have much lower maintenance fees. A friend of mine owns 98,000 less points than I do but pays $663 more in maintenance fees every year because he has higher maintenance fees at his home resort. Take a look at some of those other auctions and make sure you are looking at which closing costs are or aren't paid by the seller when you are comparing them. Sometimes it can be worth paying more for something that will give you more points with lower maintenance fees. If it takes 4 years or less to have the lower maintenance fees equal the higher purchase price I would go for it.  If it is 5-6 years I'd have to think on it. If it is 7 or more years I would probably pass on it.

I hope OP will give their opinions on this.

The closings are running two months after the completed paperwork is submitted to Wyndham so you probably wouldn't get the points in time to use them this year.


----------



## muzikman429 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Since your Spring Break is the third week of April that should be much easier to get. I don't think it is as important to own at Bonnet Creek in that case. There are a lot of other resorts that have much lower maintenance fees. A friend of mine owns 98,000 less points than I do but pays $663 more in maintenance fees every year because he has higher maintenance fees at his home resort. Take a look at some of those other auctions and make sure you are looking at which closing costs are or aren't paid by the seller when you are comparing them. Sometimes it can be worth paying more for something that will give you more points with lower maintenance fees. If it takes 4 years or less to have the lower maintenance fees equal the higher purchase price I would go for it.  If it is 5-6 years I'd have to think on it. If it is 7 or more years I would probably pass on it.
> 
> I hope OP will give their opinions on this.
> 
> The closings are running two months after the completed paperwork is submitted to Wyndham so you probably wouldn't get the points in time to use them this year.


You made a very sound opinion and I truly agree with you. Especially on the maintenance fees. I am now debating if having a deeded week is better than points due to my family size and what we would need when we travel. I am looking at getting a lockout 3 or 4 bedroom which would be good for now and the future because it affords us to take 2 or 3 vacations a years as the children get older. But I am researching my options in regards to the different resorts and the availability of the unit/s we may need versus the points system. All in all I believe they work out the same in some regards but as time goes by(for example purposes) the 224k points seems like it can go a very long way for a retired couple in about 20/25yrs versus a deeded week with a 3/4 bedroom lockout. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Richelle (Jan 18, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> You made a very sound opinion and I truly agree with you. Especially on the maintenance fees. I am now debating if having a deeded week is better than points due to my family size and what we would need when we travel. I am looking at getting a lockout 3 or 4 bedroom which would be good for now and the future because it affords us to take 2 or 3 vacations a years as the children get older. But I am researching my options in regards to the different resorts and the availability of the unit/s we may need versus the points system. All in all I believe they work out the same in some regards but as time goes by(for example purposes) the 224k points seems like it can go a very long way for a retired couple in about 20/25yrs versus a deeded week with a 3/4 bedroom lockout. Any thoughts on that?



I like the points because I'm not locked into one place. I know some resort systems such as RCI will allow you to convert your week to points (for a charge) when you want to go somewhere else. My mom does this all the time. A fixed week is good if you are ok with going to the same place every year at the same time. Seems like that would get old after 20 years so you probably would have sold off that week by then and gotten something else. Also, family's change. As kids and grandkids grow, they want different things. I say if you don't do points, go with a week you can covert to points.  It's an extra charge to convert but at least you get that fixed week if it a high demand resort in a high demand time but also have the flexibility to go somewhere else. I only know a little about RCI. You will want to do research on RCI before you decide to go there. Incidentally, you can book at Bonnet through RCI. You have to deposit your week with RCI to get your points. Then you make a reservation through the RCI website. The problem with that is, there is limited inventory at Wyndham resorts for RCI owners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Jan 18, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> I am now debating if having a deeded week is better than points due to my family size and what we would need when we travel.


Assuming you are still talking about Bonnet Creek: there are no fixed weeks at this resort.



Richelle said:


> You will want to do research on RCI before you decide to go there.


I would not advise anyone to buy a timeshare with a specific plan to exchange (via RCI or any other system) most years---and I say that as someone who uses RCI *a lot.* Playing the exchange game well is more or less a hobby. Some people (like me) enjoy that. Most people probably don't. Over time, the potential advantageous uses of RCI have become fewer and farther between, and prime inventory harder to get for a variety of reasons.


----------



## iaminak (Jan 18, 2017)

Knsierras said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The sales representative during our annual "owners update" at Bonnet Creek in Orlando, attempted to convince us to move our Bonnet Creek ownership (we own since 2002) to Wyndam Club Access.



As others have said, it's all about finding a reason to convince you to buy more.  I was just at an update last month and their whole focus on me was trying to get me to convert all my Club Wyndham Access points to Bonnet Creek, which of course would require a purchase of more points.  You can't make this stuff up!!


----------



## muzikman429 (Jan 19, 2017)

bnoble said:


> Assuming you are still talking about Bonnet Creek: there are no fixed weeks at this resort.
> 
> 
> I would not advise anyone to buy a timeshare with a specific plan to exchange (via RCI or any other system) most years---and I say that as someone who uses RCI *a lot.* Playing the exchange game well is more or less a hobby. Some people (like me) enjoy that. Most people probably don't. Over time, the potential advantageous uses of RCI have become fewer and farther between, and prime inventory harder to get for a variety of reasons.


You make a solid point and I understand what you are saying. The good news is my children are young enough to enjoy a set week the 3rd week in April for many many years to come. Also, there is a ton of things to do in And around Orlando which is perfectly fine with me. So, I believe a set week is the way to go for my family but also find a resale where the resort will allow use at another of their resorts(+ fees). Does anyone know of resorts that allows that?


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 19, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> You made a very sound opinion and I truly agree with you. Especially on the maintenance fees. I am now debating if having a deeded week is better than points due to my family size and what we would need when we travel. I am looking at getting a lockout 3 or 4 bedroom which would be good for now and the future because it affords us to take 2 or 3 vacations a years as the children get older. But I am researching my options in regards to the different resorts and the availability of the unit/s we may need versus the points system. All in all I believe they work out the same in some regards but as time goes by(for example purposes) the 224k points seems like it can go a very long way for a retired couple in about 20/25yrs versus a deeded week with a 3/4 bedroom lockout. Any thoughts on that?



At which resorts are you seeing the 3 or 4 bedroom unit weeks?

Your situation is a little more complex with needing the larger units at specific times so you may not have as many options as other people do. I'm not a big fan of fixed weeks but in your case owning a fixed week might actually work best for your main vacation of the year. You could also purchase a points week in RCI that would give you more options for the other times.

My sister and brother-in-law own a highly sought after March Spring Break fixed week in a beautiful three bedroom/3 bath unit at Orange Lake in Orlando. They bought a two bedroom unit before their youngest was even born, 34-35 years ago and spent the money to upgrade to a three bedroom unit when the kids got older and they needed more space. It was wonderful for them all those years when their kids were growing up, then before they retired (both teachers) and is now again that they have grandchildren in school and need that specific week.

My sister and brother-in-law had the option to go to points when they upgraded to the three bedroom unit but they didn't understand about how points worked and passed on it. At that time RCI was just starting to get into points and I don't think the person at Orange Lake explained it very well to them so please don't think they were just plain stupid. But nonetheless it was a big mistake. Thanks to TUG there is a resource for people to learn from others mistakes. BTW, yes they did buy from the developer but when they bought almost 35 years ago buying resale was often pretty risky unless you were buying from a person you knew and trusted.

I'm not a fan of owning fixed weeks for several reasons but my reasons may not apply to you. If you ever want to convert your fixed week to points you will have to spend to $3k-$5k to do it from what I've seen in the posts. However if you get a good price on the week, fixed, and the unit size you need then years down the road rather than pay the money to convert it you do have options. Rent it to other people in your area who have that week as Spring Break, deposit it for trade or sell/give away your deed. I'm not sure if RCI or other timeshare systems offer anything for fixed weeks should a situation arise that you wouldn't be able to use the week. RCI offers points protection for an additional fee when you book a week using your points. My last personal objection to fixed weeks is that from reading OP's posts on various threads it doesn't seem nearly as easy to get good exchanges when you deposit your week and get TPUs, Trading Power Units?, as it is with points. Not sure if this is true just my take from reading the posts. I do know an advantage with a fixed week is that if you only want to use your week at your resort that you don't have to pay the yearly RCI fee to keep your week in their exchange system but you wouldn't be able to trade if you didn't. I would guess that you could opt into it at any point as long as your resort is still in the RCI exchange system but I don't know for sure that you can. And I don't know if it would be more expensive to do if you dropped out and later wanted to come back. Something else OP can probably answer.

You can own a points week at a resort in the RCI system and elect to use "your" week at your home resort instead of using the points for that week to book other weeks and places. Sorry I never use "my" week so don't remember exactly what you do but I think you have to notify RCI by the start of your use year that you intend to use "your" week and I know for sure that there is no exchange fee. When you use the points however you like which is what I do then there is a $230 fee for every week I book. I don't mind the fee because I get several weeks out of those points vs just one week if I used "my" week. I use my RCI points to get some fantastic very low point reservations because I know when I need to be online to get them and I set up searches.

I personally don't care for CWA (Club Wyndham Access). However that doesn't mean it isn't worth considering and that OP aren't completely happy with their CWA purchases. I don't like the way CWA is set up and want to actually own something that is deeded instead of having access to points held in a trust. Another thing I don't like about CWA is that the maintenance fees are higher than at a lot of the Wyndham resorts. I see people saying that you don't have to worry about any special assessments. We have owned for 15 years now with Fairfield/Wyndham and 13 years with a resort in the RCI system and have never (knock on wood) had a special assessment. I fully admit to being prejudiced against CWA because I remember how CWA started out, as a dumping ground for all the deeds Wyndham couldn't sell and resorts that needed a lot of work done on the buildings and units. Wyndham has expanded the number of resorts and inventory that are in CWA but not all the Wyndham resorts are in CWA even now. In watching the eBay listings I usually see a large number of CWA listings with nice chunks of points in them. It seems a bit odd to me to see that many listings for such large amounts of points when the CWA program hasn't been around that long. It could even be Wyndham selling them through someone else for all I know.

With Wyndham points as OP have posted in other threads if you are planning your big trips ahead and can be on the phone at 8am ET at the 13 month window or online at 7am ET at the 10 month window you are very likely to get the reservations you want. When it gets down to the last 15-45 days you can often find great reservations if you are able to go more last minute with both Wyndham points and RCI points. Also as OP have posted if you are open to trying other resorts rather than just one particular resort you can get some fantastic reservations with both Wyndham points and RCI points.

One of the big advantages of Wyndham points is that you can book stays starting any night of the week for as many nights as you want. You won't have nearly the check in day options with RCI that you will have with Wyndham points. When you book weeks, traded or points, with RCI they start on either Friday, Saturday or Sunday. You don't get to pick which unless there is more than one check in day available when you are booking and I would never count on that happening. With RCI it is possible to book partial week stays or extra nights but they not usually as available or even an option at all resorts.

It could be that my experience with using my RCI points vs my Wyndham points is different from OP.  I live in Florida and can drive to so many fantastic resorts here in Florida so I get a lot of bang for my buck with my RCI points. You can use RCI points to book Wyndham resorts like Bonnet Creek, Star Island, Cypress Palms or Reunion in Orlando. Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach. Panama City Beach. Sea Gardens, Santa Barbara and Palm-Aire in Pompano Beach. Smokey Mountains and Great Smokies Lodge in Tennessee. Resorts in Branson, MO, Williamsburg, VA and Las Vegas. I'm sure there are more but these are just the ones that I've actually booked myself or often see available.

You can book Star Island in Orlando with Wyndham points but it, like many other Wyndham resorts, can also be booked with RCI points. RCI often has sales and you can book a two bedroom lock off unit at Star Island in Orlando for around $300 for the week with no points used. Once in a while I've seen three bedroom units at Summer Bay offered in the sale weeks too. I particularly like the two bedroom lock off units at Star Island because they function nicely as a three bedroom unit and accommodate larger families better. The bedroom in the smaller side has two double beds vs a second king bed like most other resorts have. Another feature I like about the SI lock off units is that the bathroom is located off the middle of the foyer separating the bedroom and the living room/kitchen in the smaller unit. Both the BR and LR/K each have a door so if you are using the sofa bed or even just watching TV in the LR/K you can shut either door for privacy and quiet. I've even booked a few extra nights at SI with my Wyndham points to extend my RCI sale week and they kept me in the same unit.

If you want to pick my brain you are welcome to pm me and I will give you my email and phone number.

Jan


----------



## ronparise (Jan 19, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> You make a solid point and I understand what you are saying. The good news is my children are young enough to enjoy a set week the 3rd week in April for many many years to come. Also, there is a ton of things to do in And around Orlando which is perfectly fine with me. So, I believe a set week is the way to go for my family but also find a resale where the resort will allow use at another of their resorts(+ fees). Does anyone know of resorts that allows that?




Vacation Village at Parkway might work for you The units there are all lockoffs so there will be room for your group.Weeks are available that are in the RCI points program and there are weeks that have not been put into points but can be exchanged in the weeks system.  There are a number of different Vacation Village resorts so you can use your week or use RCI to exchange into the other resorts or even into your own resort,  at discount. 

Vacation Village weeks are cheap on ebay, and the mf is reasonable and the big thing for me is that they allow dogs.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 19, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Vacation Village at Parkway might work for you The units there are all lockoffs so there will be room for your group.Weeks are available that are in the RCI points program and there are weeks that have not been put into points but can be exchanged in the weeks system.  There are a number of different Vacation Village resorts so you can use your week or use RCI to exchange into the other resorts or even into your own resort,  at discount.
> 
> Vacation Village weeks are cheap on ebay, and the mf is reasonable and the big thing for me is that they allow dogs.



My mom has her week at Vacation Village. It's a nice resort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 19, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> You make a solid point and I understand what you are saying. The good news is my children are young enough to enjoy a set week the 3rd week in April for many many years to come. Also, there is a ton of things to do in And around Orlando which is perfectly fine with me. So, I believe a set week is the way to go for my family but also find a resale where the resort will allow use at another of their resorts(+ fees). Does anyone know of resorts that allows that?



Only you can answer this, but you should examine if you and your SO are the types that enjoy doing the same vacation routine year after year after year, or you are going to mix it up, especially as the kids are getting a little older and might start to get jaded about an annual Orlando trip.....Many people like the home-away-from-home idea, but yet many others want new vacation experiences.


----------



## muzikman429 (Jan 19, 2017)

You ALL are very wonderful and knowledgeable TUGGers!! Thank you all for the advice, feedback and knowledge. What works for my family is the fixed week in Orlando. Being that my children's Spring Break is in April that affords me the luxury of traveling to Orlando in, for lack of a better word, low demand season.  I believe Orlando is perfect for us because of the attractions but also for the many things to experience in and around the city and just an hour drive to other cities to experience. Also, with that week, if I'm understanding correctly, it won't be as hard to find another resort/location to vacation when I look to deposit, trade, or exchange my week(with additional fees of course) if we do tire of the sun and beaches of Orlando. That really depends on the winter weather we experience here in CT really. As the kids get older which won't happen for another 10yrs roughly we can decide what's best then. But truth be told we are a simple bunch and do not ask for much. Even if we tire of the attractions of Disney/Universal in Orlando or even Busch Garden/Sea World there is a ton of fun to be had in Florida for now as the kids continue to grow up for the next 10yrs at least. Like I said earlier finding a resale where the resort would allow me to vacation at their many other resorts would be awesome. Any suggestions? Was Star Island a suggestion? I am really interested in Orange Lake West Village because of the resort and the "water park" they have on site. It looks very nice from the pictures. Thoughts about that resort?


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 19, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> You ALL are very wonderful and knowledgeable TUGGers!! Thank you all for the advice, feedback and knowledge. What works for my family is the fixed week in Orlando. Being that my children's Spring Break is in April that affords me the luxury of traveling to Orlando in, for lack of a better word, low demand season.  I believe Orlando is perfect for us because of the attractions but also for the many things to experience in and around the city and just an hour drive to other cities to experience. Also, with that week, if I'm understanding correctly, it won't be as hard to find another resort/location to vacation when I look to deposit, trade, or exchange my week(with additional fees of course) if we do tire of the sun and beaches of Orlando. That really depends on the winter weather we experience here in CT really. As the kids get older which won't happen for another 10yrs roughly we can decide what's best then. But truth be told we are a simple bunch and do not ask for much. Even if we tire of the attractions of Disney/Universal in Orlando or even Busch Garden/Sea World there is a ton of fun to be had in Florida for now as the kids continue to grow up for the next 10yrs at least. Like I said earlier finding a resale where the resort would allow me to vacation at their many other resorts would be awesome. Any suggestions? Was Star Island a suggestion? I am really interested in Orange Lake West Village because of the resort and the "water park" they have on site. It looks very nice from the pictures. Thoughts about that resort?



Two things to keep in mind:

1.  Make sure your Spring Break is absolutely the same week every year.  Mine floats with Easter, I know of some others that are not AT Easter but the timing of Easter can sway them a week one direction or the other.
2.  Leap years may throw your use week off, so there is potential every four years that your use week won't align with your Spring Break.


----------



## muzikman429 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> Two things to keep in mind:
> 
> 1.  Make sure your Spring Break is absolutely the same week every year.  Mine floats with Easter, I know of some others that are not AT Easter but the timing of Easter can sway them a week one direction or the other.
> 2.  Leap years may throw your use week off, so there is potential every four years that your use week won't align with your Spring Break.


Oh my! That is a good heads up thank you. I will look into that as well.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 19, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> Oh my! That is a good heads up thank you. I will look into that as well.



Sorry to run on, but also, if your district assigns Spring Break by a day of the month, like the closest Monday to April 15 for example, there will come a time when your week may cycle out of alignment with SB for several years until they realign.  That and the leap year effect are the difference between having Week 15 and the week starting the second Monday in April or the first Monday after April 15 or what have you.


----------



## muzikman429 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ty1on said:


> Sorry to run on, but also, if your district assigns Spring Break by a day of the month, like the closest Monday to April 15 for example, there will come a time when your week may cycle out of alignment with SB for several years until they realign.  That and the leap year effect are the difference between having Week 15 and the week starting the second Monday in April or the first Monday after April 15 or what have you.


Not running on at all I really appreciate the help and knowledge. So, my best bet would be to see where my week alignment is for 2018 and plan for there? Now I'm nervous because I don't want the kids missing a week of school before/after their Spring Break. A have some more researching to do. I will PM you I have an off topic message for you.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 19, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> Not running on at all I really appreciate the help and knowledge. So, my best bet would be to see where my week alignment is for 2018 and plan for there? Now I'm nervous because I don't want the kids missing a week of school before/after their Spring Break. A have some more researching to do. I will PM you I have an off topic message for you.



If it's RCI, you can deposit that week and the points will be good for two years and you can use them anytime of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 19, 2017)

muzikman429 said:


> Not running on at all I really appreciate the help and knowledge. So, my best bet would be to see where my week alignment is for 2018 and plan for there? Now I'm nervous because I don't want the kids missing a week of school before/after their Spring Break. A have some more researching to do. I will PM you I have an off topic message for you.



What you really need to do is find out your district's exact Spring Break Rules and calculate Spring Break for the next ten years.

Then, look at a timeshare calendar to determine when the week you are looking at falls each year, and compare to learn what years they align and what years they don't.  You should find the week that aligns with at least 7 of the next ten years.  If Spring Break does float per the district calendar, you may be better off with a points system, because Exchanging isn't free.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 19, 2017)

Get an RCI Points week @ the resort in Orlando that you want to be at. WHY? For a small exchange fee (used to be $40), RCI Points has the HOME WEEK needing to be booked at 13 months from checkin; HOME RESORT is booked at the 12 month out from checkin ($40 exchange fee) and HOME GROUP is booked at 11 months out for the full exchange fee. Everything else is at the 10 months & full exchange fee.


----------

